# Prusik loop question



## kamcbrayer (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to buy a new Prusik loop. I climb on 1/2" Safety Blue and 1/2" ArborMaster. What size (diameter of line and length) should I purchase? I am tired of footlocking a Blakes. The loops look a lot easier to use.


----------



## grizzly2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Now, when you say Prusik, do you mean an actual prusik knot, or are you refering to an eye and eye split tail? Are you planning on learning the double line foot lock technique? Then you'd need a regular prusik loop. For the first time, I'd recommend just getting a pre-tied one from one of the big supply companies.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jun 3, 2009)

I like climbing on an Ice Tail 28" eye-to-eye Prussik, on 1/2" arbormaster. Of coarse what I like, you may not. I think they're 28 bucks from Wesspur. I THINK the diameter is 7/16".


----------



## kamcbrayer (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea, I know how to footlock the tail, and I have double footlocked before. I personally don't own a loop and that's what I'm looking to purchase. I can tie a loop but what length is most common to purchase before tying. Should I go 3/8" dia. with maybe say 10 feet of cord? The knots I believe will take up a couple of feet, then having the cord doubled will be maybe a 4 foot loop from the bridge of my saddle. I do have an e2e beeline 3/8" dia 30" for vt hitch.


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not sure I can help with your question, but I had to say, "nice signature..."


----------



## kamcbrayer (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha, thanks canopyboy. My younger brother said that to me when we were talking at my wedding last Saturday about something. Left an impression on me because the truth is in the saying. And the fact you have something so similiar is hilarious.


----------



## kamcbrayer (Jun 3, 2009)

To rephrase my question...when you all buy prusik cord by the foot, what length to you buy so you can tie a loop? I ordered 8 feet and apparently it won't be enough for me to really get everything I can get out of each step on the rope.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 5, 2009)

When I took the Arbormaster class the prusik loop were made 2 of each climbers arm spead for me that was 12 feet because I am 6 feet tall for some taller or shorter it would be longer or shorter. Most of the ones I have made are 5/16 not 3/8 I think it was 2/3 eds of the rope you were pitting it onto


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jun 5, 2009)

*Double foot prusik*

It sounds like you'd be interested in the rig I like to climb with. It's fairly traditional. I can climb with either foot or both.

*LENGTH:* If memory serves, I bought about 14' - got long legs. If you're buying a short piece by the foot buy a little long. A couple of extra feet is cheap. It's a lot easier to make a rope shorter than longer.

*SIZE:* I use a 3/8 prusik on a 1/2 rope. 

*KNOTS:* (page numbers from _The Tree Climber's Companion - Jepson_) I start with a sliding double fishermen's knot (p91). I "dress" it so there's a small loop and a large loop. In the large loop I tie a bowline on a bight (p89). That leaves a loop for each foot. I tie a double prusik (p86) in the small loop to the climbing line. I adjust, dress and set all the knots to fit me and make for a comfortable climb. You'll have to experiment with the lengths that work for you. Leave any extra for a couple of climbs to make sure you're happy with the rig. Readjust as needed, dress and set everything and trim any excess.

The only thing I retie each climb is the prusik - all the rest stays tied.

Works for me - hope this helps.


----------



## grizzly2 (Jun 5, 2009)

:agree2:

That sounds about right to me! Especially the buy extra length bit. You'll need to tie it all together and then do your prusik. Don't cut the extra cord off until you are definite on the length.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 5, 2009)

kamcbrayer said:


> I want to buy a new Prusik loop. I climb on 1/2" Safety Blue and 1/2" ArborMaster. What size (diameter of line and length) should I purchase? I am tired of footlocking a Blakes. The loops look a lot easier to use.



I use a 13' safety blue on arbormaster1/2". smooth as a babies bottum and ultra safe. yes it isnt a smaller diameter than the host line but neither is a traditional tail......


----------

